# Am I ugly?



## twin1MCB (May 8, 2012)

Recently i notice other guys in the street and all I can do is think that they are all better looking than I am. Does anyone else feel the same way? Do people find me attractive?
cheers for any advice


----------



## User2100 (May 8, 2012)

*Hey*

Dats the way I feel two


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

You look absolutely normal stop being so worried!!! except for those red eyes haha


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a guy so I don't know if you want my opinion but I think you look good.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

not ugly...?


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

You look good! Don't worry.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

not really man. your good


----------



## Ihasflavour (May 9, 2012)

As a man, I can honestly say that you are decently handsome. 

-Though as a previous poster suggested, you might need sunglasses to cover those red eyes. You don't want the ladies thinking you are the spawn of the devil or anything.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dude, you're not ugly at all.


----------



## VeganGirl93 (Aug 2, 2011)

twin1MCB said:


> Recently i notice other guys in the street and all I can do is think that they are all better looking than I am. Does anyone else feel the same way? Do people find me attractive?
> cheers for any advice


absolutely NOT


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

If your eyes are red like that, then you need to get checked lol
But seriously I think you know you're not ugly, wish i was you....


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You look far better than me that's for true


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

No! You look nice!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

You look better than me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool red eyes.
And you don't look ugly, not at all. You're handsome :yes


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

You registered here just to post this?


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

from the picture your above average


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No I think you're cute!


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

Grow yourself some muscle and no doubt you will get a good amount of attention from the ladies.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

You look good, feel confirmed yet? :b


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

as a guy to guy advise with no underlying feelings .
you look great , cool haircut ,nice skin tone no black under your eyes and a good build body you don;t look skinny and you look tall.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

No, you are not ugly!

The only suggestion I would make is that you need to get a tan. Other than that, you are rather handsome


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U look way better than me,and nobody calls me ugly except for myself.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

You're not ugly. And from the look of those eyes, I expect laser beams to come streaming out at any moment lol


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

like someone else said your decently handsome


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

ya look fine!


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

You look fine.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol no you look fine


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm gonna agree with the consensus here, you look fine bro.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Some people who posts threads like this get similar responses yet post the same thread again a few months later. Your not ugly, if you still feel that way look at those other people who asked if they were ugly and you'll see that its probably something to do with anxiety making you feel this way.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

no not at all...I'm a straight male but from what I can tell you look like a handsome guy...


----------



## AmandaNBee (Nov 10, 2012)

*.*

You're ****ing beautiful.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dude... I'm with everyone else on here... you're not. So ok. You got that off your chest, now maybe it's time to move on? lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You look fine! And if all you have to worry about is how you look compared to other guys...Well, you don't have much to worry about at all. 

Looks don't matter much.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No, you look normal.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

ugly, very ugly

is this a serious thread?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep, u look good, believe me 
And special with ur red eyes :b


----------



## mintiparu (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you joking you're hot, not ugly. Seriously, you're very handsome.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

I think youre attractive


----------



## Nightless (Sep 28, 2012)

Definitely not!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Most def hawt.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

9/10 would bang. protip! grow some facial hair, you decent *******!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

08-19-2012 01:19 PM was his last activity yet the question has been replied to over 4 months, even though I know support comes deep within your hearts I think he is inactive so its not worth bumping this.

Oh wait I just bumped this. No my bump is a bump which will lead to less bumps, if it does not then its not as if someone would not of posted anyway.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The OP only had this one post. Can't this thread be deleted? Or we can just keep bumping it until it's the longest thread on SAS.


----------



## dysphoriaiswhatifeel (Nov 1, 2012)

I feel the same way ! X_X


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

If you are that's fine bc so is everyone else


----------



## superringo (Dec 26, 2012)

im gonna agree with people here and say you look good.
try doing things to make you more comfortable with yourself!


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## Annieisyourfriend (Dec 18, 2012)

Well technically, "pretty" and "ugly" are subjective. So while you me be handsome (or decent looking) to some you might be horrendous to others. But I find you attractive and i dont think you are ugly. (honestly, nobody is)


----------

